# What's up with all the injuries pre hunt?



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man, my foot doesn't work anymore, don't even know how I hurt it. BH3's knee was just operated on, My hunting partner for opening weekend just hurt his knee scouting. (Should make an interesting hunt.) Meangene, I believe is hurt. Am I missing anyone? I'm sure Zim will be limping for one reason or another? :mrgreen: Sorry buddy couldn't resist.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

It seems I know a lot of people that get taken out playing softball during the summer. I played for one summer and nearly killed myself numerous times and decided I was safer on the mountain. The more I am there the less I get hurt. It is funny how reserved I get preseason so I don't screw up my hunts from an injury but when I get on the hill it is all or nothing 8) .


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

I am in the middle of physical therapy to avert a shoulder operation. Yes, rotator cuff injury. Cant hoist my hoyt. :roll: 

I am guessing the average age of the hunting population is increasing. Though, this is one case where I am glad to see the buck to doe ratio decreasing as more women join our ranks.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hell I'm a **** kid still. Not even 34 and getting unexplained injuries.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

fatbass said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Hell I'm a **** kid still. Not even 34 and getting unexplained injuries.
> ...


That explains why I keep getting sharp shooting pains in my sphincter. :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

fatbass said:


> You know it's just a matter of time before he stabs you in the butt.  :mrgreen:


*Do'H* :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I was up hanging a treestand this morning and a branch whipped me in the eye. Does that count as an injury?  

As far as Zimmy goes, the other day he came into the shop and his left eye was swollen shut and bright red. I asked him who socked him in the eye and he said he had a Yellow Jacket fly right between his glasses and sting him on the eyelid! WOW! that's gotta hurt! :x :evil: I gotta hand it to him he just kept right on a workin all day with one eye. For a red headed little fairy he's actually pretty tough. 8)


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

My dirtbike riding buddys don't understand why i stop riding with them when the bowhunt draws near. Just can't risk the chance of hurting myself !


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't understand why anyone would want to ride a dirt bike... :|


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I can't help but love you Tex...and i've never even met you!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I broke my middle finger framing 12volts basement two weeks ago. I went over Saturday to finish the job and stepped on a nail! :evil: Luckily a bone in my foot stopped it from going all the way through. Needless to say hiking yesterday was a little sore, and coed softball practice last night was even worse on the finger. Should be a great hunt! :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah I was about to do a front flip off of a trampoline last night and thought it might not be best if I looked like the guy off of Fight Club with the neck brace on come Saturday morning


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Softball and league Basketball should only be played by those who accept that injury (and perhaps a fist fight or two) are eminent. I gave up both years ago... 

I was trail running back from checking my camera on Saturday night and sprained my ankle. Thankfully it's not super bad or next Saturday would suck. 

Must stay healthy


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

Ktown--You have enough extra curricular activities that put you in trouble that you don't have to worry about basketball and softball. I am surprised your wife still lets you ski.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Gaston said:


> I can't help but love you Tex...and i've never even met you!


I have that effect on most people. Except Riverrat, he don't like me much, but the feeling's mutual so I guess it's ok...

And for what it's worth, I love you too! (even if you do like to ride those stupid dirt bikes)


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry about all of you with injuries but this year I am glad it's someone elses turn. Last year I had a weird stomach bug all summer and fall and actually had to come home early on my weeklong archery hunt as I thought i was having appendix trouble (ended up being acid reflux). So far this year, and I am knocking on wood as I say this, everything has been all right. 4 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!

MArk


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

My foot hasn't got any better. It's not looking good. Looks like I will be road hunting with Treehunghuntr if things don't change. :mrgreen:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> My foot hasn't got any better. It's not looking good. Looks like I will be road hunting with Treehunghuntr if things don't change. :mrgreen:


I hope you still have a mullet to pimp while you are out there :lol:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

****, I twisted my ankle last week on a skijet at Bear Lake. Now I'm sportin' a big cankle. It sucks because I just got back from Wyoming scouting an antelope area and my deer spot in Idaho. Couldn't hike more than half a mile. I hope I can hike when the hunt starts.
My ankle was already messed up from an "accident" in the middle east, now this!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

all i got to say is sometimes its better you guys then me. Iv had all the bad luck I can handle this year.

I cant play softball any more cause I turn into softball guy. I dive for every thing, hit them out of the park and slide going into first base. That game is brutal.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've yet to get hurt playing softball...and I just finished up playing five days a week. Suck it up fellas, the games not that hard on ya.  I just don't get hurt much I guess... never had much of an issue other than sore legs after the opener. Course, I just moved into a split level house with about 20 pretty steep steps to the basement so if I run those a bunch of times, the legs will think they're on break climbing where I plan to hunt.  

And Tex.... we've disagreed on a few issues before but there isn't any dislike on my end that was ever worth holding on to (not much for holding grudges), so I'm sorry to hear you're still harboring some resentment. Hope you can let that go one of these days. :|


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> And Tex.... we've disagreed on a few issues before but there isn't any dislike on my end that was ever worth holding on to (not much for holding grudges), so I'm sorry to hear you're still harboring some resentment. Hope you can let that go one of these days.


Naaa, none here. I just have always felt a little awkward around you and it's probably stemming from our past differences. But I'm over it if you are...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > And Tex.... we've disagreed on a few issues before but there isn't any dislike on my end that was ever worth holding on to (not much for holding grudges), so I'm sorry to hear you're still harboring some resentment. Hope you can let that go one of these days.
> 
> 
> Naaa, none here. I just have always felt a little awkward around you and it's probably stemming from our past differences. But I'm over it if you are...


How freakin gay.

Get a room!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I hesitated to say anything because I was sure it would draw a response like yours Shane.... :lol: but consider that handmade, painted and knapped hatchet buried Tex, regardless of what Bwhntr has to say about it. Not everyone has a wife like his to make and keep friends for them.  I'd bet between him and that stinkystomper guy on the Gutpile, we could pretty easily guess what he'd claim his "pre season injury" to be. _(O)_


----------



## Rock Pile (Jul 15, 2008)

Would anyone consider a bad case of athletes foot an injury? Itches like crazy!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I hesitated to say anything because I was sure it would draw a response like yours Shane.... :lol: but consider that handmade, painted and knapped hatchet buried Tex, regardless of what Bwhntr has to say about it. Not everyone has a wife like his to make and keep friends for them.  I'd bet between him and that stinkystomper guy on the Gutpile, we could pretty easily guess what he'd claim his "pre season injury" to be. _(O)_


I freakin hate you RR! :mrgreen: and if you apologize we too can make out on the internet! :wink: Maybe we can even invite my hot wife to join in! At the very least you and Tex made out ..er.. I mean up and I bet he will now share his treestand with you...and his cheetos... :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I bet he will now share his treestand with you...and his cheetos...


I don't even share my treestand with you! My wife is lucky if she gets to sit in it.

Now the cheetos on the other hand, you can have all you want. I'm tired of being orange... 



> consider that handmade, painted and knapped hatchet buried Tex


****, Does this mean I have to quit making fun of how cheap you are? :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Rock Pile said:


> Would anyone consider a bad case of athletes foot an injury? Itches like crazy!


Athletes foot sucks.... sorry to hear you got it man. I just used one of the antibacterial sprays when I got it in boot camp and it eventually went away. Found the best way to avoid that is to at the very least wipe down with the antibacterial wipes if you're doing overnighters and soaking feet in cold streams then rubbing them dry seems to keep the fungus stuff away too. Hope that gets better before the hunt... the urge to itch is almost impossible to fight with that stuff.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry some of you guys are hitting the injury list, it sucks I know! Hurt my shoulder moving a fridge down some stairs, then stumbled and broke my middle toe! Hurts like heck but not much to do about it! Not bowhunting this year, but the rifle hunt is not that far away, ugg! I am getting too dang old for this physical labor crap! :mrgreen: But anyway, good luck on your hunts guys!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Does heart surgery count as an injury? It's not really self inflicted or an accident. But, it ruins my entire big game hunt this year. The doctor told me I would be lucky if he released me in november to hunt some ducky's. Crossing my fingers on that. 
While you are all out tramling the hills and road hunting with tree I'll be stuck in a hosipital bed. So hopefully some of you get something and take some pics to post. 

Man I would give anything for a sprained ankle. 

Bwhntr is right, Tex and RR are being a little to sweet to each other for me.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

truemule said:


> Does heart surgery count as an injury? It's not really self inflicted or an accident. But, it ruins my entire big game hunt this year. The doctor told me I would be lucky if he released me in november to hunt some ducky's. Crossing my fingers on that.
> While you are all out tramling the hills and road hunting with tree I'll be stuck in a hosipital bed. So hopefully some of you get something and take some pics to post.
> 
> Man I would give anything for a sprained ankle.
> ...


**** Truemule, I'm sorry to hear, that. I hope you're o.k.


----------

